# Painted this for my 8 year old



## wasilvers (Mar 11, 2013)

My son's birthday is this Friday. On Monday I'm starting him off with this little present. I tried to make him a 'Spiderman' lure but one that would likely catch him a pike or bass. So I took my longest casting lure that has a history of catching fish - it's a topwater so he will SEE the action. And when he gets bored, and just lets it sit out there, it still can catch fish :lol: 

This is my first practice with mesh/scales type material, but I think he will like it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2013)

coming along man! Very nice.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks Good!


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 12, 2013)

_Very Cool. _


----------



## nlester (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 14, 2013)

Slick paint job!


----------



## jt25 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is very cool...Your son will love it.


----------

